# PLAIN Macaroni Salad



## crittie (Jul 26, 2006)

I like the really plain macaroni salad you get as a side dish at Hawaiin Restaurants. Does anyone have a recipe for that?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We just welcomed a new member from Hawaii; check the Welcome Forum. Her name is Mauimom, and you can contact her directly in an e-mail or private message by clicking on her name. She may be able to help you. Good luck!

Mezzaluna


----------



## mauimom (Jul 27, 2006)

Aloha,

The mac salad I like best in a plate lunch is the kind with mac & potato salad mixed together. The kind you get on the side of most lunches is pretty much the following:

4 cups- cooked macaroni- small kind
1 cup - more or less mayo- depends if you like it dry or creamy
2 t. -seasoned salt
1/4 t. -ground pepper
1/4 t. -dry mustard

optional add ins: add all, some or none

1/2 cup- thin sliced celery
1/4 cup- sliced scallions
1 cup -shredded or small diced cheddar cheese
2/3 cup -frozen peas
1 cup -cooked,small, salad shrimp
1/4 cup -bacon bits

Chill for at least an hour. If it seems too dry after chilling just add a little more mayo.

Aloha,
Mom


----------



## emmyk6 (Aug 5, 2006)

I also am looking for the dressing they use. I lived there for a long time but never got the recipe. Now I ould really like to find it. It is not plain mayo I am sure.


----------



## mauimom (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, mostly it is just plain mayo in the dressing. 

Some people also add sweet pickle relish and paprika. 

You can substitute yellow salad mustard instead of dry mustard. 

Some folks add mashed hard cooked eggs to the mix. 

Also, you might like to add 1 T. lemon juice or vinegar.

It really is pretty basic. 

Oh yeah, Zippy's adds tuna, sunflower seeds and green pepper to their recipe If that's what the former resident was referring to.

Mauimom


----------



## mauimom (Jul 27, 2006)

Aloha,

One thing I forgot. Some people like to add curry powder. So if you like it add about 1/2 t. to the recipe. Also, some folks add shredded carrot.

A Hui Hou,
Mauimom


----------



## wisteriao (Mar 4, 2007)

I also have been searching for the plain macaroni salads that come as a side with Hawaiian plates at fast food restaurants. I did not taste mustard in the salad. I wonder if I can omit that ingredient as I've tried the ones adding mustard and it did not have the taste I was looking for. Please advise ...thanks


----------



## wisteriao (Mar 4, 2007)

I tried another macaroni salad and I cut the recipe in half since I cook only for myself. I forgot to cut the salt in half can this be fixed without adding more macaroni, as it is, this salad could last me a month.


----------

